#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Delivery failure notifications

## Kezwick

Hi all, I keep getting Delivery status notifications faliure from my a few friends i email out of work (there getting them not me) i can email them fine and they even reply back (un succsessfully) so the adress is right but they keep getting theese only started happening today! could it be the admins are blocking my emails? Many thanks

----------

